# Double Router Fence



## pollys13 (5 Dec 2016)

I thought my router double fence might be of interest.
When I first became interested in door making all I had was a Triton 2000 Workcentre with a Triton dust bucket and a domestic vacuum cleaner, albeit with the highest air watts rating I could find. I ran a Triton 3hp circular saw in it quite a bit of oomph but a hell of a racket.

At the time, the way I was thinking of mortising the stile was using a big 1/2" router. Someone suggested to use a double fence to act as a better guide as it ran along the stile and also be safer.

I had a couple of Wickes workmates with the folding vise tops. I put some slats under with a nail through them to keep in position on the slots under the workmates. With 2/3 concrete blocks on each workmate.... hard going this bit. I would have the stile resting on top of some other timber the same thickness I think it was. I would grip stile with the vice closed.

I got the rod from B&Q it did tend to gather surface rust quite quickly. Would have been better to get 303/304 stainless steel round bar off bay. In the photos I've uploaded, the rods are running along resting on the top of the wood. Don't think they were to go like that, can't remember but that was overcome I think.
Wasn't too happy with the Workmate legs sticking out and moving a big router back and forth.


----------

